# How do you store your gear when not in use?



## Physicx (Mar 28, 2012)

My gear has exploded over the past 6 months as Im getting more pro. This means I had to buy a big camera bag to put all my lenses and accessories in. 

However, I love to hold my camera once in a while. It is an addiction. I like to take it out and have it seen in my room. Its like a decoration! the 5DMKII + battery grip with a L lens on there. Say the 24-70mm. At the same time, each time its out, I feel it's getting dusty lol.

where and how do you store your gears? And if you put it in a camera bag, do you usually take off the lens and put the body cap on the body and store them seperately?


----------



## rwmson (Mar 28, 2012)

I leave my lens attached. This reduces the amount of time that the camera innards are exposed to the dusty environment.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2012)

I store my gear in Pelican Storm hard cases with a desiccant pack, which protects them from leaks, toddlers, dust, etc. I do keep the lens mounted, and I have a small case (Storm im2075) that just fits the gripped 5DII with 24-105mm mounted, and a 430EX II along side - that's ready to go for shots around the house. My next most-used lenses are kept in a medium-sized case (Storm im2300) - 70-200 II, 100mm L Macro and the 'holy trinity' of primes (35L, 85L II, 135L). All the rest (7D, remaining lenses, accessories) goes in a big Pelican 1600.

Hope that helps...


----------



## Physicx (Mar 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I store my gear in Pelican Storm hard cases with a desiccant pack, which protects them from leaks, toddlers, dust, etc. I do keep the lens mounted, and I have a small case (Storm im2075) that just fits the gripped 5DII with 24-105mm mounted, and a 430EX II along side - that's ready to go for shots around the house. My next most-used lenses are kept in a medium-sized case (Storm im2300) - 70-200 II, 100mm L Macro and the 'holy trinity' of primes (35L, 85L II, 135L). All the rest (7D, remaining lenses, accessories) goes in a big Pelican 1600.
> 
> Hope that helps...



Thanks for this. The bag I bought isnt big enough to hold a 5DII+battery grip. It is designed to be a small rucksack so its not deep enough. What is the best way to store your battery grip when travelling? It looks quite delicate with the extension. I dont want to snap it. 

Also, my bag only bits the lenses without the lens hoods. With the lens hoods on, they are too wide and the bag cant accommodate for them all. Whats a good idea to carry these hood seperately?


----------



## vlim (Mar 28, 2012)

> I store my gear in Pelican Storm hard cases with a desiccant pack, which protects them from leaks, toddlers, dust, etc. I do keep the lens mounted, and I have a small case (Storm im2075) that just fits the gripped 5DII with 24-105mm mounted, and a 430EX II along side - that's ready to go for shots around the house. My next most-used lenses are kept in a medium-sized case (Storm im2300) - 70-200 II, 100mm L Macro and the 'holy trinity' of primes (35L, 85L II, 135L). All the rest (7D, remaining lenses, accessories) goes in a big Pelican 1600.
> 
> Hope that helps...



Can you post some photos please


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 28, 2012)

I'd suggest a bigger bag if you can't stick your camera in with lens and battery grip attached. The way you drescribe your hardware suggest a less than pro attitude towards it. I'm not trying to insult or anything, and there is nothing wrong with your attitute towards your gear. But, there is a point where your gear is your gear. You have to strike a ballance between taking care of (so it works), and expecting it to be rugged enough (it shouldn't break from normal usage). Sounds like your getting near that point, but when you still think of it as decoration, its hard to feel your all the way yet.

That said, I like looking at my gear too. ;D Some retired gear is stuck in key places around the house just for that now. For normal use, I'm mixed between keeping all the gear tucked away in two large bags (which don't hold all the accessories when I add video, extension cables, strobes, etc), and pulling it all out and putting in on shelves. I'm leaning more towards the out on shelves approach. Its all stored in a room that isn't in constant use (i.e. we aren't walking through it stiring up dust) and I keep a large air filter going 24/7 to keep dust down. I use this same room to keep racked computers in so low dust if doubly rewarded. Then, when I'm going on a shoot, I pull out the gear I need. I keep a couple of lists for the types of work I normally do and use that as a starting point, and then pull additional gear if warrented.

I should also say I keep a DSLR with lens always in my backpack that I use for work. Its rare that I can't have a camera in my hands in 30 seconds if I need it, and I'll use my iphone cam if I have too.

Where I'm really bad is putting the gear back up at the end of the shoot. I should take care of that right away, but it often lives in the bag until my next shoot, at which point I actually empty the bag(s) before I start gathering gear.


One last thought, if you live anywhere earthquake prone, bags may be a better choice or your shelves need to be strong and have a front to keep things from falling off.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2012)

Physicx said:


> The bag I bought isnt big enough to hold a 5DII+battery grip. It is designed to be a small rucksack so its not deep enough. What is the best way to store your battery grip when travelling? It looks quite delicate with the extension. I dont want to snap it.
> 
> Also, my bag only bits the lenses without the lens hoods. With the lens hoods on, they are too wide and the bag cant accommodate for them all. Whats a good idea to carry these hood seperately?



Sounds like you need a bigger bag...

With just an attached lens, I like the Lowepro Toploader Pro series (65 AW for a standard zoom, 75 AW for a big white zoom). You can also put a second lens in a Lens Case and attach it to the side of the Toploader with the sliplock system.

I don't store or transport the grip separately, I always keep the grips attached. The bags I use are all capable of holding a gripped body (I did have a Lowepro Primus AW, which doesn't hold a gripped body - I sold the bag). Likewise, I usually store the hoods reversed on the lens. In some cases, that doesn't work (16-35L II, or the 28-300L in a Flipside 300 on my last trip) - for those cases, I store the hoods loose in the bag, or slid over another lens in it's compartment. The hood are tough plastic - I've squeezed them into bag corners under pressure with no ill effects.



vlim said:


> Can you post some photos please



I don't have a current pic of the loaded Peli 1600, but here are the Storm im2075 and im2300 with contents labeled.


----------



## vlim (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks a lot ! That's a great storage solution. I'm gonna think about it for my days in Costa Rica 8)


----------



## xthebillx (Mar 28, 2012)

One of these: 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/558727-REG/Pelican_1510_004_130_1514_Carry_On_1510.html

with one of these:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/391421-REG/Pelican_1510_510_000_1519_Photographer_s_Lid_Organizer.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2012)

xthebillx said:


> One of these:
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/558727-REG/Pelican_1510_004_130_1514_Carry_On_1510.html
> 
> with one of these:
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/391421-REG/Pelican_1510_510_000_1519_Photographer_s_Lid_Organizer.html



For airline carryon, I agree that a hard case is best - you never know when you might be forced to check a bag. Personally, I prefer the Storm im2500 to the Pelican 1510 - the Storm latches are easier on the fingers, and quieter, too. The problem with a hard case for travel is, how do you carry your gear around at your destination? Dragging a rollerboard full of gear around behind you on a hike or urban walk just doesn't make sense. My solution to that is to use the hard case, but skip the dividers and lid organizer - I pack my gear in a backpack (Lowepro Flipside 300 or 400 AW, depending on how much I'm bringing), then put the loaded backpack inside the Storm im2500 hard case for the flight. That way, my gear is protected during the trip, I have a lockable storage solution for hotel rooms, and a convenient way to carry my gear around at the destination.


----------



## wockawocka (Mar 28, 2012)

When not in use, I have my gear upside down next to the Pheasants.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 28, 2012)

Got my gear in my pelican 1510... had the storm cases in the past... they're good, but pelican felt stronger in my opinion... I also have a lowepro backpack i use when the situation calls for it.


----------



## fotoray (Mar 28, 2012)

Physicx said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I store my gear in Pelican Storm hard cases with a desiccant pack, which protects them from leaks, toddlers, dust, etc. I do keep the lens mounted, and I have a small case (Storm im2075) that just fits the gripped 5DII with 24-105mm mounted, and a 430EX II along side - that's ready to go for shots around the house. My next most-used lenses are kept in a medium-sized case (Storm im2300) - 70-200 II, 100mm L Macro and the 'holy trinity' of primes (35L, 85L II, 135L). All the rest (7D, remaining lenses, accessories) goes in a big Pelican 1600.
> ...



Do you store your hood backwards along the lens barrel?


----------



## Cali_PH (Mar 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> For airline carryon, I agree that a hard case is best - you never know when you might be forced to check a bag. Personally, I prefer the Storm im2500 to the Pelican 1510 - the Storm latches are easier on the fingers, and quieter, too. The problem with a hard case for travel is, how do you carry your gear around at your destination? Dragging a rollerboard full of gear around behind you on a hike or urban walk just doesn't make sense. My solution to that is to use the hard case, but skip the dividers and lid organizer - I pack my gear in a backpack (Lowepro Flipside 300 or 400 AW, depending on how much I'm bringing), then put the loaded backpack inside the Storm im2500 hard case for the flight. That way, my gear is protected during the trip, I have a lockable storage solution for hotel rooms, and a convenient way to carry my gear around at the destination.



Great idea, never thought of trying to put my bag in my Pelican...I don't think my pack will fit but I'll definitely try when I get home. If not, I can always put it in my duffel bag


----------



## bycostello (Mar 28, 2012)

mine is usually left in whatever bag it was last used....


----------



## bornshooter (Mar 28, 2012)

i store my gear in a pelican 1510 with dividers i just feel its safe as can be in the peli case waterproof dustproof child proof lol


----------

